# Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin



## Mahi-Mahi (22. November 2005)

Alle Boardies,Meeresangler und Big-Game.Interressierte sind wieder ein Mal herzlichst eingeladen am 11.02.2006 sich in Berlin anlässlich des 3.Norwegentreffen im Abacus-Tierpark-Hotel am Stand des Big-Game-Fishing-Club-Deutschland einzufinden.Wir wollen erneut einen Versuch unternehmen Interressierten vor Augen zu führen das dies kein Sport nur für durchgeknallte Millionäre ist sondern das Big-Game-Reisen mit der ganzen Familie in Länder wie Kenia,Senegal oder Kroatien zu identischen Kosten wie eine Norwegen Reise durchführbar sind.Hinzu kommt das der BGFCD weltweit Club-Partner unter den Charter Boot Captains hat,die für Clubmitglieder Rabatte bis zu 15 % des Tagespreises anbieten so dass der Jahresbeitrag in Höhe von 80;Eur.schon nach einem Tag Fischen wieder drin ist.

                 Tight Lines               Jan Lange|wavey:


----------



## Karstein (23. November 2005)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*

Sach ma, Jan: ein Posting am 22.11., wo DU eigentlich in einem abgelegenen Camp in Mexiko weilen und Großfische drillen müsstest??? Seid ihr nicht geflogen oder schon wieder zurück oder habt ihr einen Generator mit Satelliten-Internetverbindung dort?

Klär mich auf!

Im Übrigen freue ich mich, dass wir euch auch beim 3. Norwegentreffen wieder begrüßen dürfen! #6 

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Dorschrobby (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Mahi-Mahi, wenn der Beitrag von 80 Euro schon an einem Tag wieder "drin" ist, frag ich mich aber schon, ob es nicht ein Sport von "durchgeknallten Reichen" ist, bzw. der BGFC sich mit dem recht hohen Beitrag eine gewisse "Exclusivität" halten will. Die IGFA hat einen Beitrag unter 30 Euro, es gibt ein Jahresbuch, und die 2 monatliche Zeitschrift.


----------



## walhalla (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Hallo Jan,

zeigt Ihr auch Filme auf dem Berlintreffen? Wenn ja kann ich Dir bei  Bedarf kostenlos eine Ascsenison DVD zuschicken.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Hallo Dorschrobby ich bin für im Schnitt ca.75-100 Dollar Jahresbeitrag auch noch Mitglied in der National Coalition of Marine Conservation und der Billfish Foundation.Einziger koommerzieller gegenwert jeweils 1 T-Shirt und vier Mal im Jahr ein Info Letter !! Vielmehr geht es doch hier wohl darum mit seinem Beitrag Forschung und Schutzmassnahmen zu unterstützen !! Bei der von dir zitierten IGFA beginnt die Beitrags Palette bei 35 Dollar im Jahr die meisten Mitglieder weltweit zahlen jedoch Einige Hundert bis zu einigen Tausend Dollar im Jahr und zwar freiwillig !!Beim BGFCD gibt es im übrigen neben den Rabatten bei über 100 Clubpartnern weltweit auch drei Mal im Jahr unser Broadbill Magazin unter in Kürze ein Jahrbuch.

                        Tight Lines                 Jan|wavey:


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Hallo Mathias danke für dein Angebot aber zum einen kenne ich deine Filme schon und habe zumindest einen in meinem Archiv zum zweiten werde ich seit Jahren von Jörg Dieter Haselhorst und Albi Roth mit den neuesten Ascension Videos versorgt.

                                  Tight Lines      Jan|wavey:


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@ Matthias: ich würde Deine Ascension DVD gerne mit zum Norwegentreffen nehmen und würde sie zur Abendparty einschmeißen, wenn ich darf? Sind schließlich klasse Drill-Szenen drauf. #6


----------



## ThomasL (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Ja, die Ascension DVD würde ich auch gerne sehen...


----------



## Karstein (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Bring ich mit, Thomas - für die Abendveranstaltung.  

Wäre ein Trip so ganz nach Deinem Geschmack - mit der Militärmaschine nach Ascension und dann ein Fischwasser zum Austoben ohne Touris! :m


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Aber auch wenn ich Big Game Fan bin, na gut eher LBG, bitte nicht wieder den ganzen Abend nur Filme übers BG. Ist ja schließlich ein Norgeevent :m


----------



## kossiossi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@wodibo: |good:


----------



## uer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> bitte nicht wieder den ganzen Abend nur Filme übers BG. Ist ja schließlich ein Norgeevent


 
@ kossiossi 





> @wodibo: |good:


ich mach mal ein #6  |good: drauß, hab eigentlich auch nichts gegen das bg aber alles zur rechtenzeit am rechten ort  

#h


----------



## Karstein (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Ich frag euch nochmal, wenn wir um 1:00 Uhr morgens am Sonntag gemütlich beisammensitzen.


----------



## Pete (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

zu der zeit dürfte eh alles egal sein...prost...:q


----------



## uer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

kasten 





> Ich frag euch nochmal, wenn wir um 1:00 Uhr morgens am Sonntag gemütlich beisammensitzen.


zu der zeit is mir dat schon mal egal |clown: :q


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag euch nochmal, wenn wir um 1:00 Uhr morgens am Sonntag gemütlich beisammensitzen.



Genau deswegen hab ich es geschrieben. Letztes Jahr haben sich um 1:00 Uhr morgens ne Menge Leute drüber aufgeregt. Das sollten wir vermeiden :m


----------



## Karstein (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> kasten



Dat kost ein! |evil: 

@ Wodi: letztes Mal warts Du um 1 doch gar nicht mehr unter den Anwesenden? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Höh mein Pfeiferle....aber sicher dat :q Nur hast Du niemanden mehr erkannt *volleDeckung*


----------



## kossiossi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@uer: nee, gegen big game hab ich auch nix, erst recht nich ab ein uhr nachts... |rolleyes

und "kasten" is einfach nur...


----------



## Karstein (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@ Wodi: so meinte ich das bei Dir aufgrund des Einflusses der grünen Flasche, dreh´s ma nich um.


----------



## ThomasL (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@Karsten

Ja, ich weiss, dass wäre ein Trip nach meinem Geschmack und reizt mich auch schon länger, aber alleine ist's mir zu teuer und es ist nicht einfach für sowas Mitfahrer zu finden


----------



## Karstein (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@ Thomas: ich bring Dir mal die Kontaktdaten von Matthias mit - da sind des Öfteren Einzelanfragen, die bei ihm eingehen. Vielleicht hat er zwei Mitreisende parat.


----------



## Karstein (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@ Thomas: schau mal, was Matthias Henningsen im BGFC-Forum schreibt:

"Meine Freunde suchen noch einen 4ten Mann fuer Ascension vom 11/04 bis 22/04. 5 oder 6 Tage fischen vom Boot und den Rest Shorefishing. Kosten fuer Flug, Fischen und Unterkunft ca 3200,- €." :m


----------



## ThomasL (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

@Karsten

Danke für den Hinweis. Kai hat mich auch schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht.
2006 ist aber bei mir schon verplant, ich denke eher so an 2007.


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Ich habe es am Samstag geschafft auf dem AB Norwegen Event zu kommen.
Und natürlich bin ich auch gleich zum Stand des Big-Game-Fishing-Club-Deutschland.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nette Gespräche und die besten und aktuellsten Big-Game Videos haben es mir
schwer gemacht mich loszureißen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ganz besonderen Dank von mir an Jan, Andreas und Gernot.

Habt Ihr wirklich nett gemacht und hoffentlich sich noch ein paar „infiziert“ worden.

Bis bald mal wieder live,
Gernot


----------



## Karstein (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> loszureißen.



Heißt dat nich rauszureißen? 

Mann Gernot, hab mich dolle gefreut, dass Du vor Ort warst! #6  Warum hab ich tagsüber nur nie Zeit für´n Klön... 

Abends haste übrigens noch ein sehr schrilles Filmchen verpasst - ich versuch´s für TDM ranzuholen!

Holen wir hoffentlich im März nach!? 

Grüßle gen Du

Karsten

PS @ Mahi-Mahi: säch ma, Jan, wo warst Du denn heute morgen zum Frühstück? Sooo spät waren wir doch gar nicht dran?


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*

Moin Moin Karsten noch mal 1000 Dank für eure tolle Organisation und Betreuung (Habe euch schon in der BGFC-Seite über den grünen Klee gelobt).Wir würden uns freuen nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein zu können.Frühstück musste leider ausfallen bin zwar ´schon´um 2Uhr abgestürzt hatte aber die vorangegangenen Tage 2 Geburtstage und war etwas ausgelaugt.Bis zum 3.03.im Post S.V.

                            Tight Lines                Jan#h


----------



## Jirko (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*



> Habe euch schon in der BGFC-Seite über den grünen Klee gelobt


goody goody jan #6 :m


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big-Game-Infostand-11.02.2006-Berlin*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe euch schon in der BGFC-Seite über den grünen Klee gelobt



Finde ich klasse, daß wir auch hier gut zusammenarbeiten. #6 #6 #6 

Möglicherweise finden wir bei der JHV mal die Zeit über weitere Projekte zu schnaggeln. Leider muß ic die JHV bereits um 18 Uhr verlassen, möglicherweise klappt es ja vorher.


----------

